# year of the Storm



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

I can really see Seattle winning it all this season. I soooo love the Bird-Lennox backcourt and Jackson in the post. They are my pick this year to win it all.


----------



## jov_brien (May 15, 2003)

I totally agree. I'm glad that Betty finally gets to start. She's a scorer. and my gosh, what a thing they did to LA. I was actually embarrassed to be a Sparks fan...


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Can't wait to see the Storm/Mercury game next week on ESPN2. Should be great to watch with D and Sue going up against each other. 

Seattle is the only team in the league that hasn't lost so far. Amazing this early in the season. Sparks have 2 losses ALREADY.


----------



## jov_brien (May 15, 2003)

I know,

what is up with Los Angeles. Maybe they have too many new players...


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jov_brien</b>!
> I know,
> 
> what is up with Los Angeles. Maybe they have too many new players...


Tomorrow's game against Detroit will be interesting for LA. They are 1-2, I can't imagine them being 1-3.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I'm kind of excited to watch this Storm/Mercury game. First WNBA game I've watched in a good bit. I love Sue Bird though. So hopefully she'll have a monster game.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Diana Taurasi > Sue Bird


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Diana Taurasi > Sue Bird


I agree, although tonight's game didn't show it. I think Taurasi is better in virtually every way.

Phoenix really played poorly tonight. It wasn't really Seattle doing anything to stop them, they just couldn't ever get it together.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Diana Taurasi > Sue Bird


Yeah, so what's your point?


----------

